# Essere al settimo cielo



## fibb

Buonasera,
sto scrivendo ad una mia amica francese la cui figlia si è appena sposata e le voglio dire: "Tua figlia sarà al settimo cielo" che è un modo in italiano per dire sarà felicissima. 
Azzardo: "Votre fille devra etre très heureuse". 
Ma mi chiedevo se c'è un modo di dire simile anche in francese. 
Grazie


----------



## Aoyama

> Ma mi chiedevo se c'è un modo di dire simile anche in francese.


Oui, on dit "être au septième ciel" = être très heureux, mais généralement cette expression a un sens _sexuel_ (en italien aussi ?).


----------



## fibb

Aoyama said:


> Oui, on dit "être au septième ciel" = être très heureux, mais généralement cette expression a un sens _sexuel_ (en italien aussi ?).



Non credo che in Italiano abbia un significato specificatamente sessuale. 
Quindi non è adatta  questa espressione nella mia lettera ?
Grazie comunque


----------



## Aoyama

Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux ne pas utiliser l'expression "septième ciel", mais simplement : "Votre fille sera certainement très/extrêmement heureuse". 
On peut imaginer aussi "nagera dans le bonheur" ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Cfr. : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ciel : − _Au fig._ _Être au troisième, au septième ciel._ Être au comble du bonheur .
La traduzione più semplice - e più esatta - è quella che hai fatto, fibb : "ta fille doit être au septième ciel/au comble du bonheur" .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, et peut être aussi :
_Ta fille doit être comblée_
_Ta fille doit nager dans le bonheur_
*SYNT. *_Nager dans l'allégresse, le bonheur, les difficultés, l'extase, l'incertitude, la joie, le luxe, l'opulence; nager en plein(e) horreur, intrigue, poésie, rêve, sublime._
_http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/nager_


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Oui, et peut être aussi :
> _*Ta fille doit être comblée* _
> _Ta fille doit nager dans le bonheur_
> *SYNT. *_Nager dans l'allégresse, le bonheur, les difficultés, l'extase, l'incertitude, la joie, le luxe, l'opulence; nager en plein(e) horreur, intrigue, poésie, rêve, sublime._
> _[URL]http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/nager[/URL]_


 
C'est vraiment ce qui convient le mieux . Expression consacrée dans de telles circonstances .
PS @ Aoyama : sans sous-entendus toujours possibles, bien sûr !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, "ta fille doit être comblée" est très bien.
Pour "ta fille doit être au septième ciel", c'est affaire de contexte. Pas strictement impossible, bien sûr ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoyama said:


> Oui, "ta fille doit être comblée" est très bien.
> Pour "ta fille doit être au septième ciel", c'est affaire de contexte. Pas strictement impossible, bien sûr ...


 Remarque que si tu réfléchis un peu au sens de "comblée", c'est aussi une question de contexte ... et de tournure d'esprit !


----------



## fibb

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde!


----------

